# Wall switch turns my gas fireplace off but not on



## Ely MN (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello, 

I have an 11 year old Superior brand gas fireplace model number SSBV3530CNM that generally works well, but the wall switch no longer works to turn it on.  To turn it on, I need to manually push the circular push button under the unit, which causes it to start perfectly.  I would, however, prefer to have the wall switch work has it historically has.  The wall switch will turn it off, but not on.  The pilot is lit.  

Do you have any advice on what is wrong, or how I can troubleshoot it or repair it?  

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 9, 2017)

Pull the wall switch from the wall & disconnect the wires. Touch the wires together.
Does the fireplace light? If so, replace the wall switch.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Jan 9, 2017)

How many millivolts is your thermopile putting out.
Take one wire off the gas valve to check.
Sounds like a weak thermopile.


----------



## Ely MN (Jan 14, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> Pull the wall switch from the wall & disconnect the wires. Touch the wires together.
> Does the fireplace light? If so, replace the wall switch.




Thank you very much.  I pulled the wall switch and that turned out to be the issue.  What a quick, easy fix.  Thank you!  Thank you also to the other contributor who provided a response to help me with this question.  

Joe


----------

